# xemacs

## patrix_neo

Hej!

Jag undrar hur man gör när man vill öppna ett helt directory med filer, och hur man öppnar en fil i read-only mode i xemacs.

I windows finns dessa som menyalternativ. (gjort det skojigare/roligare att programmera i php på jobbet).

UPDATE: Fixat med read-only m.h.a menyval:  Options -> Editing -> Buffer Read Only 

             Klart....File -> View File funkar också. :}

Men hur man öppnar fler än en fil åt gången...   :Shocked: 

----------

## phiwer

http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/chemnet/use/info/emacs/emacs_19.html

----------

